

Laid-Off Ford Employee Decides To Start Own Car Company - __
http://www.theonion.com/content/node/55167

======
nostrademons
One of my sister's former coworkers dreams of starting his own oil company.
(My sister is a petroleum geologist.) Supposedly he took a bunch of economics
and business classes as an undergrad, but he must've slept through the part
about economies of scale.

...it doesn't really apply to software though. The software business has
significant diseconomies of scale, so it's actually rational for employees to
quit their big firms after learning all they can and strike out on their own.

